# Pix. Tile kitchen backsplash done.



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

First time doing tile. I got inspired by the kitchen and bathroom rennovation shows. Every review from friends I've got was negative, lol. I'm told I should of put every tile at an angle, should of done a subway tile or should of chose a different color like gray, lol.

Befores and afters...


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

It's not the color of tile or layout I would have done, but if you like it, who cares right? I just think it's awesome you decided to tackle the job!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the layout. Nice job.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks pretty good to me. Good for you. One thing I might mention is when you end tile in the middle of the wall (left side) use bullnose tiles for the last tile. It finishes it off nicely.
I'll bet the nasayers don't have the guts to do it themselves. Practice make perfect. Keep on truckin!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Your work looks good, if someone comes over and says otherwise show them the front door and hopefully it doesn't hit them on the way out.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

"A critric is someone who comes down from the mountain top after the battle is over and shoots all the wounded".

This tile project looks well planned out, integrating the visual lines of the window, choosing a neutral tile with diagonal lines shows good design in my book.

Your friends are envious and or too judgemental.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bacardi 151 said:


> First time doing tile. I got inspired by the kitchen and bathroom rennovation shows. Every review from friends I've got was negative, lol. I'm told I should of put every tile at an angle, should of done a subway tile or should of chose a different color like gray, lol...


Hi,

Don't worry about their opinions, remember what they say about opinions....

Anyways, it sounds more like the comments from your friends revolve more around their own personal "decorating" sense, choice, & preference. Of course everyone would do things differently, because they all have their different tastes in color, tile layout, tile selections, etc... Don't take their "not my style" comments personal.

You could go out and by a nice Red sportscar, and alot of your friends could say; _"Ummm, why didn't you get black? I would have gotten a black one...". _But, what matters is, you got the color YOU always wanted. 

Looks like a good DIY project. Congratulations on it.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

good looking project! I would have preferred smaller tiles, but that's only something I'd recommend for MY kitchen lol!

Don't skimp on cool outlet plates for those unfinished spots!! I'm such a sucker for overpriced nice looking outlet/switch plates! Satin nickel ftw!!!


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> good looking project! I would have preferred smaller tiles, but that's only something I'd recommend for MY kitchen lol!
> 
> Don't skimp on cool outlet plates for those unfinished spots!! I'm such a sucker for overpriced nice looking outlet/switch plates! Satin nickel ftw!!!


yep, i think it looks good too...nice lines, nice layout. I am in the process of doing my kitchen backsplash as well... grout goes on tonight! 

And yes, dont skimp on the outlet / swithc plates... small detail, huge differnce. I put in black rocker switchs, rectangular outlets, and stainless steel plates...


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Just wanted to add some things. I do plan on selling in a few years, so every permanent thing I do I want to be liked by the masses and got a little concerned that people weren't all that much of a fan for one reason or another. The pic was taken immediately after the grout was put in and the tile was washed. The final color is a very light gray. I'm personally starting not to like it.

Here's my advice for any first timer...
1) BRING HOME SAMPLES! I'm def wishing I went with a gray tile with an off-white grout color.
2) Install your longer screws and spacers for switches and outlets before you start any tiling. I now have to buy a dermel because I didn't.
3) Go overboard with spacers...As you can see on my pic that's left to the stove, the two left most "X" grout are off. I had it setup right, I was running out of spacers so I was conservative over there as that section was the very last part I did. Next morning woke up and they had slid 
4) When grouting in a tight space, if you're right handed start on the right and work you're way left, it takes a lot less muscle that way. Vice versa if you're a lefty


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> Just wanted to add some things. I do plan on selling in a few years, so every permanent thing I do I want to be liked by the masses and got a little concerned that people weren't all that much of a fan for one reason or another. The pic was taken immediately after the grout was put in and the tile was washed. The final color is a very light gray. I'm personally starting not to like it.
> 
> Here's my advice for any first timer...
> 1) BRING HOME SAMPLES! I'm def wishing I went with a gray tile with an off-white grout color.
> ...


i think the trend is toward smaller tiles but other than that there's nothing wrong with it. you're your own worse critic... i can point out each and every mistake in any grout line i've done. Most others wont see it.

one of the first things i read about tiling a backsplash was to MAKE SURE you tiles tightly enough around the outlets to allow for them to catch on an edge of tile when you screw em down..

still a nice job


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

hubbard53 said:


> And yes, dont skimp on the outlet / swithc plates... small detail, huge differnce. I put in black rocker switchs, rectangular outlets, and stainless steel plates...


I hate you. Seriously. Hate with envy! I didn't really catch on to those black rocker switches until almost all my rockers/dimmers were in, and at that point the cost/time would've been completely pointless to swap them all out.

I'm a complete dork for outlets/switches. My project of turning all toggle switches to rockers, and all major lights to dimmers, and wrapping up with satin nickel plates (all on the main areas only, and bathroom/kitchen, no bedrooms, all cheap white in there) is my FAVORITE thing I've done so far. No joke. I've swapped the vinyl for stucco, put in new flooring, new paint, ridiculous landscape change, built columns, new light work everywhere, I mean I've done almost anything in the cosmetic category on this house - and still my favorite thing done so far is those satin plates/rockers instead of toggles/ and satin nickel faceplates.

Never had a good option of stainless plates in my area. Home depot has cool ones that I did use in some spots but the lines aren't very sharp so they look a little too industrial. The satin nickel plates are ridiculously expensive ($10 for a double rocker plate!!), I cringe every time I grab a handful of them lol


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

HOLD THE PHONE!! Am I blind or did you modify your microwave to a silver finish? The pre-tiled backsplash microwave looks to have a black face and the post one looks to be stainless, and the microwaves look identical.

If you did do that yourself, PLEASE tell me how!! I've been experimenting (mostly unsuccessful) with that for a bit now and would love some tips there!!


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> HOLD THE PHONE!! Am I blind or did you modify your microwave to a silver finish? The pre-tiled backsplash microwave looks to have a black face and the post one looks to be stainless, and the microwaves look identical.
> 
> If you did do that yourself, PLEASE tell me how!! I've been experimenting (mostly unsuccessful) with that for a bit now and would love some tips there!!


Sorry to disappoint but it was always the SS-look...Angle and/or lighting made it look otherwise...


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Since pix are arleady up, I figured I'd ask for some opinions...

What else could I do to improve the look? I was thinking of doing the "picture frame" look around the stove area, but not sure how it'd work as all the tiles are at an angle. Does anyone have any ideas for overlaying something?


----------

